# Contact letter- HELP NEEDED



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies

We need to write our 1st contact letter this week - its a combo of settling in letter and our yearly contact as we have agreed to write to "them" every June

We have no clue where to start and our SW is coming out next week to see us however to help "tweak" our letter! on prep we got shown "bad" contact letters however no "good" letters and i dont want to write a "bad" one!

Do you all hand write yours or type? my handwriting isnt the best ........................

feel free to pm if you prefer

Thanks

Mez
xxxx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Mj,

Will pm you later just wrote a reply and then it got lost and my arm is killing me 

Sorry

Dawny

xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi MJ

I tend to type ours, two reasons:

My handwriting is rubbish
I can easily keep a copy of the letters on my PC for future reference by me and the kids

I tend to treat mine as if I'm writing to a distant aunt, you know the type of thing

eg, We went on holiday this year to Spain, DS loved it, he is doing well at preschool. 

The trick is to keep it low key and be careful not to let any personal info slip in.

I must admit to being intrigued as we were never shown any examples of contact letters, bad or otherwise.  We've never had any comback on ours so they must be OK.  I admit I find it easier to write DS's as we met BM but find it strange writing the one for DD as we are effectively writing to a complete stranger.

I'm sure you will be fine.  

Good luck
Cindy


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

MJ

I sent you a PM earlier. Hope it was of some use!!

Last month was our 3rd letterbox and can still be difficult, but it's always good to get the first one out of the way!  

x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi mj,

I did my first letter box in April and was meant to get a reply by the end of May but nothing as yet which is a bit disappointing to say the least.

It was to the paternal grandmother who will also have annual contact, we met up in January but i still kept ours fairly low key  not giving any personal details etc, we typed ours as well because i find it easier to type on the pc rather than handwritten as you can read it back change it etc.

I mentioned milestones, and how many teeth she has, likes and dislikes that sort of thing, we signed it the 'adopters' as she doesnt know our names and dated it and i have kept a copy.

We didnt have our checked but I know it has been sent on because the letterbox dept sent us a letter confirming it has.

I dont know if will be harder when it comes to the birth parents will have to see.

Good luck hope this helps.

Dawny

xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi MJ - I think a similar thread was posted not so long ago about contact letters, why not do a search and see what everyone says!

They can be hard to write, just keep it "factual", DS likes this, DD likes this.

Once you've got the first one out of the way with the rest will be a breeze!!

I always used to type my letters, luckily I don't have to do them anymore!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

hi mj

we just wrote a few brief sentences keeping information quite bland really as in
DS is going to nursery, eating well likes fireman Sam etc

just a brief update really.

hope you are enjoying being a mummy 

take care
LB
X


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies and Gents

Well we did our contact letters (yes letters)

We did the same letter for all people concerned so had to keep it personal in some ways however bland in others.

Our Sw and childrens SW liked them so thats all that counts and now we have done 1 we know how to write from now on.

our "reply" letters are due next month and then thats it until next june!

Thanks again for all your help and support on what to write

xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi MJ

Glad the comtact letters went well and SW's liked them - We got our first H/S visit with SW on Wednesday  I am excited but a bit nervous to, I don't really know what to expect, I want to make a good 01st impression and all that, I have cleaned the house from top to bottom (again) our sW told me on the phone last week that she will leave us with some Tasks to complete by her next visit.

crazybabe


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

We don't do contact letters any more for our 2 & I am glad to be honest!!

I didn't mind doing them in the beginning but once our DS BM requested them to be stopped I was relieved and then when our DD BPS did a vanishing act and left no forwarding address and the decision was left o us as to what we wanted to do....we stopped them.

They do become easier as you go along BUT I am personally glad ours have stopped.

This doesn't stop SS amazing me though and still write to us regarding our opinions on letter box contact.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

I have to say we got to choose the month we send them and we choose a month that ment nothing to either of us for birthdays ect 

We are doing this for our little ones benefit only...................if they ever want us to stop them then we will

xxx


----------

